# What to do with an Old Freezer



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

I really did do a search but I just couldn't find what I was looking for.:shrug:

Our old 21' Freezer (manual defrost) has died. Only one shelf is freezing, So we went out and bought one to replace it. I didn't let the company that delivered it take away the old one because I was thinking that I had read a thread that had some really good ideas on what to do with an old freezer but, I can't find it anywhere. 

So I am looking for ideas what can I do with an old freezer that does not work anymore? 

Any thoughts?? 

Thanks so much, Tracy in WA


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've seen mention of using them as feed storage..nice and critter proof...I've also seen them converted into incubators.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Partially buried for a root cellar if you don't have one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dry storage for feed is what I use one for.
They also make wonderful worm beds


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Take all the shelves out, they are good shelving for the workshop, and the wire racks are great for all sorts of things. The compressor and other metals can be recycled. Once you have it down to the empty "box" you have a ready made coffin handy.


----------



## JB740i (Feb 5, 2009)

Saw one this weekend out at the end of someones driveway used for what I assume was UPS/Fedex deliveries


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Temporary thread drift: Hey, Yvonne's Hubby/Stanley/Stubb, nice to see you back! I missed you! :sing:

Now back to old freezers. Be sure that kids or pets can't get locked inside. We use an old one in the workshop to store things away from mice.

Peg


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

If your unit has those coils on teh back then you can make a solar hot water heater for $5

Pull all the insulation & replace with new and add a drain tray on the top shelf with drain tubing threaded out the back - nonelectric ice box.

Hide in plain sight gun safe.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## TxAprilMagic (Nov 8, 2007)

put a nice lock on it first so no children can sufficate.

worm bed

Cricket box

keep wood and or kindling dry

garbage box to keep the wild/or domestic critters out of it till you haul it off
or garbage pick up day.

put it in a dry place out of the weather and keep large tools in it .

put a aerator in it and keep live fish in it till you sell, cook or clean and freeze

All those pieces of wire that are to big to throw away cause you might need them, 

ropes that always come in handy but you can't find a place to keep them all in one spot, 

chains that you can't find a place to hang them.

garden soil, 
peat moss, 
garden tools, 
buckets 
that seem to be thrown all over the place but you are always needing one.

all those garden hoses you need to store for the winter.

Christmas decorations that seem to get stuffed in every nook and cranny.

hide Christmas presents in it and lock it.

craft items

space bag your material (air tight) you are not using or saving for a quilt and store it.

space bag (air tight) all your winter clothes

winter boots

Remove lid , fix a drain hole in bottom that runs into garden with plug , put a faucet on it and use it as an outside slop sink for large items such as washing buckets , washing veggies, washing the dogs, dying things that you don't want to use your washer or inside sink.

fill with ice , lemon juice and vinager and use it to age your hogs or calf instead of 10 ice chests.
when done, ice melts, pull plug and let it drain.

So many things to use it for.

I will think of more.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Fill with dirt put plastin from the sides to the top and instant coldframe!


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Forgot to mention that it is an upright not a chest freezer if that makes any difference. 

Love all the ideas but I probably won't be using it as a coffin... LOL 

Anybody know how to safely remove the old Freon?? 

Thanks much, Tracy in WA


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Insulated water tank-if you are running a tank heater. Just tip it on it's side.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm looking for one to house the batteries for our solar system at the ranch.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i use my old upright for food storage. i have an old chest i plan to make into critter food storage


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

ntjpm said:


> Forgot to mention that it is an upright not a chest freezer if that makes any difference.


Yes you will have to tip it over.:nana:


----------



## dirty (Oct 14, 2005)

casket


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Feed storage as many have already mentioned, but another great use is for a worm bed. I used to raise worms in one and sell to a local fishing store when I was younger. It worked great for me.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

root cellar?
http://www.ehow.com/how_5806_make-deep-freeze.html


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

With a light bulb inside a storage place for paints........stuff you don't want to freeze during the winter.......


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

They make a great place to age homemade cheese in


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Things, like food and feed are bad
to mildew in an ol freezer, or fridge.
A light bulb will prevent it. Used to be
an old fridge in every welding shop
to store welding rods in. They snapped
off the lil switch peg so the light stayed
on all the time.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We have a couple old ones....we store dog food in them....also have one I use to store my magazines (plastic containers) and misc. junk....


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Worm bin...fill with drit and compost, toss a few worms in, then just add food scraps. Worms will usually thrive (good bait and good to toss into the garden), and at the end of the season, the dirt/compost mix is a very fertile soil for the gardens.
Repeat as necessary...and as stated above, you will need to lay it down...LOL!
Matt


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

We are making a smoker out of our old fridge. You can do the same with an upright freezer. 
Andi in OK


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Fill with water and Presto




Really small lap pool.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I once made a Japanese style hot tub out of an old chest freezer.

Folks round here commonly convert upright freezers into smokers.

.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I've stored animal feed for years here in MO with no mold/mildew. Out in garage, big old chest, has been very useful.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I would definitely use it for a root cellar.

RVcook


----------

